# Gewölk



## sayah

Hola a todos,

Estoy teniendo problemas a la hora de traducir esta palabra. Entiendo que significa algo así como "bóveda", pero no estoy segura de que ésta sea la palabra adecuada en mi contexto. Si sirve de ayuda, está describiendo la isla de Tenerife, específicamente el Teide, de forma bastante poética.

La frase que tengo que traducir es: "Ein sehr starker Nordwind jagte die Wolken; von Zeit zu Zeit brach der Mond durch das *Gewölk* und seine Scheibe glänzte auf tief dunkelblauem Grunde."

Mi intento es: "Un viento muy fuerte del norte ahuyentó las nubes; de vez en cuando la luna rompía a través de la *bóveda celeste* y su luz resplandecía por los terrenos azul oscuro"

Gracias por todo,

Sayah


----------



## chlapec

sayah said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> 
> La frase que tengo que traducir es: "Ein sehr starker Nordwind jagte die Wolken; von Zeit zu Zeit brach der Mond durch das *Gewölk* und seine Scheibe glänzte auf tief dunkelblauem Grunde."
> 
> 
> Sayah


 
"Un fuerte viento del norte alejaba las nubes; de vez en cuando, la luna atravesaba *el cielo nublado*_ (para no repetir nubes)_ y su luz resplandecía sobre la tierra azul oscuro"

Nada que ver con *bóveda* (gewöl*bt*!:abovedado), sino con nubes (Wolken).


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

La palabra _Gewölk _transmite la idea de una acumulación  de nubes muy densa y quizá incluso amenazante, y además tiene una connotación casi mística, por lo que un simple "el cielo nublado" no me parece del todo adecuado; pero entiendo que pueda ser difícil encontrar un equivalente.

Si sirve de algo, _Gewölk _es una palabra efectivamente muy poética, y de ningún modo muy común tampoco en alemán (quizá se pueda incluso crear una palabra en castellano con características parecidas?). Suena de hecho a un "envigado de nubes", tanto por las asociaciones directas que mencioné arriba, como por el parecido con la palabra _Gebälk_ (envigado).


----------



## sayah

Muchísimas gracias a ambos. Me habéis salvado la vida.

Sayah


----------



## Sidjanga

¿Y cuál es la palabra en castellano que en estas circunstancias te/les parece que más se acerca al significado de _Gewölk _(incl. connotaciones)? (si es que la hay)


----------



## sayah

Me han sugerido "una maraña de nubes", y me gusta la idea. ¿Qué te parece?

Sayah


----------



## Sidjanga

sayah said:


> .. "una maraña de nubes", y me gusta la idea. ¿Qué te parece?..


Me encanta.


----------



## sayah

Gracias por todo, de verdad.


----------

